# Axiom Audio LFR880 Floorstanding Speakers and ADA-1250 Power Amplifier Review Discussion Thread



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

*Axiom Audio LFR880 Floorstanding Speakers and ADA-1250 Power Amplifier Review Discussion Thread*​

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=28473[/img]





LFR880 with DSP Unit: $3750
Real Wood Walnut Finish: $490
ADA-1250 Amplifier: $2540
Available From Axiom Audio
*by Wayne Myers*


*Introduction*

My first exposure to Axiom speakers was at the Home Theater Shack $3500 Speaker Evaluation Event in February of 2014, where we evaluated their M100 speakers. We reported that the soundstage and image clarity created by the M100 were impressive, and Axiom then asked us to evaluate a pair of their LFR880 speakers. Soundstage creation is what the LFR880 were designed for, so I looked forward to the chance to try them in my "typical living room" setting. The challenge would be for them to create first-rate soundstage and image clarity, to accomplish it with minimum setup fuss, AND to be able to do so when placed close to the front wall of the room, where soundstage and imaging are mediocre to nonexistent for most speakers.


*Axiom Audio LFR880 Floorstanding Speakers and ADA-1250 Power Amplifier Review.*​


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

This thread is open for comments.

Has anyone else had experience with the LFR660 or LFR880 speakers?

Has anyone come across a technique for making non-omni speakers sound good close to their front wall?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Funny how one letter can change the meaning of a sentence.

A correction was made to the Review in the ADA-1250 Power Amp section, in talking about efficiency and cooling. The word _fans_ was changed to _fins:_

"Cooling fins stay internal and higher packaging density follows."


----------



## exlabdriver (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't have any experience yet with their LFR series; however, I have 3 regular Axiom systems throughout my house. The latest addition to my HT was a pair of magnificent Rosewood EP-800 subs that shake the very foundations of my house.

As has been confirmed by the credible reviews done here in the past couple of years, Axiom is putting out some really fine stuff lately along with a good dose of innovation as well. Hopefully I will hear the LFRs next Sep at the factory when Axiom celebrates its 35th Anniversary...

TAM


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I would LOVE to visit their factory.


----------



## exlabdriver (Mar 8, 2014)

I visited the Axiom factory a couple of years ago - most fascinating to watch the cabinets being cut on the CNC Machine and assembled with the drivers, etc. What stood out for me was a trip inside their large Anechoic Chamber - probably the deadest, quietest place I've ever experienced.

Since I have relatives in Ontario, I'm going to fulfill my obligations to visit them next fall and take in the weekend party in Dwight as well. I understand that they know how to throw a good bash, ha!!

TAM


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

They have great camping all around there. I might plan a camping/factory-visit trip with my audiophile/outdoorsman son from Connecticut.


----------



## OakvilleMatt (Oct 9, 2014)

I have not tried the smaller LFR speakers. I decided that if you are going to go, go big, and purchased the full sized LFR1100.

I will admit that they are not in the correct space, and the room that they will eventually go into is not completely finished so sound judgment will be tempered to reflect where I have tried them so far. I started off my musical life wanting great sound but sadly not having the money to afford it. After collage, I went off to BayBloor Radio and bought the best speakers that I could afford and thought they were wonderful. A set of Celestian DL8. I lived with those for many years and I will admit to speaker envy but found that to get speakers that sounded enough better, the cost was simply too high.

Now in my 40ies, I decided that I wanted something much better than I had and was willing to spend that money to get it. I auditioned many speakers at several higher end stores (and they are harder to find now). And was all set to buy when someone suggested looking at Axiom as they deal direct and I could save some dollars. So I did the research and found many conflicting reviews but enough to say I'd look. I ended up ordering the M80 speakers to evaluate and was very surprised with what I heard. They were that mix that is hard to point a finger at. With some recordings, they sounded wonderful but with others it was empty as if something was missing. Compared the Paradigm and Totem speakers seemed to put the sound more in the middle.. never quite as good, but never sounding bad either. 

I have since figured out this is the one true weakness if you'd like from Axiom. It is very dependent on you music as they are revealing speakers. If you get a great recording, it will just glow. Get something that is not recorded well or the sound field is compressed, then it puts that limitation right smack in your face. It turns out that a good 40-45% of my music isn't recorded all that well and some of it I have replaced with better recordings and the problem went away.

But with the M80, it was a massive speaker, but it didn't quite get to the lower frequencies like I'd like it to. Tracks like a good 1812, or Das Rheingold, the deep base is just not quite deep enough. Short of putting in a proper Sub, but then I find it just too boombastic for my liking. It was always that something missing with every other speaker that I had. So back to look. Some suggested that I get the M100, but the LFR1100 came into the picture and I said go for broke. the ended up costing just a little bit more than what I was going to pay for Paradigm speakers so money wasn't going to be a factor.

Even placed in the most acoustically challenged room, these speakers seem to pull it off. Playing anything by Holly Cole and you would swear she was right there in the room sitting 15 feet infront of you, with the upright bass just to the left and a baby grand piano off to the right. If you close you eyes the speakers just disappear and you are just left with the music to wash over you.

Turn up the volume and put on the Pink Floyd classic wish you were here. The start gives the rough grit sound of a very old grammerphone playing a 78 record with crackle and pops. Then you hear the sharp clear playing of David Gilmore as his hands slide over the strings giving the feedback that before I had almost missed in the recordings. You can even hear him breathing in as the notes are plucked. I have demo'd this track to many of my relatives, some of which are in the recording industry and have seen their faces struck with awe from the sound coming out of these speakers. 

They are not for everybody. They are huge! They are heavy. They demand to be respected inside your room. You can't simply stick them in the corner and expect them to hide away and not be noticed. My wife HATES THEM and asks me why I needed to buy those things. But she will admit that they sound absolutely gorgeous. If you are buying for looks, keep looking. If you are buying for sound, these might be what you are looking for.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

OakvilleMatt: Thank you for sharing your experience. Funny how revealing speakers have a way of shifting ones tastes toward better recorded music. That has certainly been my experience.


----------



## exlabdriver (Mar 8, 2014)

I've found the same thing. I have a large collection of CDs from when they first were produced in the early 1980s. Many are almost unlistenable now due to poor recording techniques - even some recent offerings by various artists that are unnecessarily compressed.

It is a joy to obtain well engineered & mixed music. One performer whose audio quality is top tier is Eric Clapton whose CDs over the past decade have been a cut above most others. Similarly, much of his older stuff is poorly presented. Although the talent is certainly there, the sound mix just isn't...

TAM


----------

